
Segment Open Fellowship - fouadmatin
https://open.segment.com/fellowship
======
ztratar
This is fascinating -- likely one of the biggest moves a company has taken to
foster and cultivate open-source.

Working full-time on anything that isn't providing a reliable source of income
is frightening and I think it's prevented a lot of people from developing
useful tools.

Will be watching this!

